# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Продукция Logitech получила четыре почетные награды CES Innovation Awards 2015

## Labs

Клавиатуры и игровые мыши Logitech 12-й год подряд становятся лауреатами престижной премии 

Сегодня компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) сообщила о том, что четыре ее продукта были названы лауреатами конкурса 2015 CES Innovation Awards. В этом году признание получили клавиатура Logitech® Bluetooth® Multi-Device Keyboard K480, игровая мышь Logitech® G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Mouse, игровая мышь Logitech® G402 Hyperion Fury™ Ultra-Fast FPS Gaming Mouse и игровая клавиатура Logitech® G910 Orion Spark RGB Mechanical Keyboard.

«Оригинальный дизайн является неотъемлемой частью жизни людей, и сочетает в себе неразделимые искусство и науку», – говорит Брекен Даррелл, президент и главный исполнительный директор Logitech. – «Каждый продукт, который мы создаем, объединяет в себе  яркую идею, которая, в свою очередь, раскрывается пользователям в процессе работы. Мы стремимся не только создавать уникальные продукты, но и рассказывать о тех особенностях, которые отличают их от других. Иногда это заложено в концепцию продукта, а иногда осознание преимуществ приходит в процессе использования. Мы очень гордимся тем, что Ассоциация потребительской электроники признала наши усилия достойными этих наград».

В этом году, Ассоциацией потребительской электроники (CEA) ® были выделены продукты Logitech в следующих категориях:

*Лауреат категории Компьютерная периферия:*

*Logitech Bluetooth Multi-Device Keyboard K480:*

Logitech Bluetooth Multi-Device Keyboard K480 – портативная клавиатура, предназначенная для использования одновременно с тремя устройствами. Теперь Вы можете не только печатать отчет на своем компьютере, но при этом легким щелчком переключателя Easy-Switch™ –  отвечать на письмо в смартфоне и вводить твит на планшете.

*Лауреаты категории Игровое оборудование и аксессуары:*

*Logitech G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Mouse:*

Logitech G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Mouse является полностью настраиваемой игровой мышью. Мышка совмещает в себе первый в мире оптический сенсор с чувствительностью 12000 DPI возможность индивидуальной настройки веса и адаптации к любой поверхности, что  максимально увеличивает ваши шансы на победу. G502 Proteus Core оснащена самым мощным и точным сенсором в мире, созданным по эксклюзивной технологии Logitech Delta Zero™. С этой мышкой сенсор калибруется в соответствии с физическими характеристиками и уровнем отражаемости игровой поверхности, а также создает индивидуальную конфигурацию для достижения оптимальной производительности, имеет возможность настройки веса и баланса с помощью 3,6-граммовых грузов, перераспределения команд с помощью 11 программируемых кнопок и имеет широчайший спектр регулировки DPI.

*Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury Ultra-Fast FPS Gaming Mouse:*

Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury Ultra-Fast FPS Gaming Mouse является самой быстрой игровой мышью в мире, и лучшим выбором для FPS геймеров. G402 оснащена эксклюзивной технологией датчиков Logitech Fusion Engine™, которые имеют возможность надежного отслеживания более 500 дюймов в секунду (IPS), а также обладает уникальной технологией Logitech Delta Zero™ для непревзойденной точности. Игровая мышь имеет восемь программируемых клавиш со встроенной памятью, четыре настройки DPI, которые могут быть доступны в одно мгновение и обеспечивают беспрекословное выполнение задач через USB без эффекта «залипания».

*Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB Mechanical Keyboard:*

Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB Mechanical Keyboard – самая быстрая в мире механическая клавиатура. Orion Spark отличается эксклюзивными механическими клавишами Romer-G, которые способны срабатывать на 25% быстрее уже существующих клавиш, интеллектуальной подсветкой и наличием приложения Arx Control. G910 Orion Spark объединяет в себе скоростной отклик и повышенную точность, в сочетании с обновленной подсветкой RGB – все в удобном для игры дизайне.

Спонсором престижного конкурса CES Innovation Awards является CEA (Ассоциация потребительской электроники), учредитель Международной выставки CES, мировой площадки для всех, кто успел добиться успеха в бизнесе потребительских технологий. Ассоциация оценивает достижения в области дизайна и проектировки с 1976 года. Четыре призера Logitech будут представлены на выставке электроники CES 2015, которая будет проходить с 6 по 9 января 2015 в Лас-Вегасе, штат Невада.

----------

